# Newbie buying 1st motorhome



## waanawander (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi all, we are a family of 4 with 2 small children (4 and 8) and are looking at buying our 1st motorhome. I have seen a Peugeot Auto Sleeper Inca 2.8 HDI 330 LX 2004 and wondered if anyone has any experience of this model and what to look out for? If not a good van any recommendations would be appreciated.


thank you


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Buying your first van is a very big step. I would suggest that you wonder around a few dealers and look at the different layouts.Also I recommend hiring a motorhome for a week and make lists of what was good and what was not.
One weeks rental is expensive, however it could save you thousands.

Have you ever had a caravan to see if you like this type of holiday.

cabby


----------



## waanawander (Dec 11, 2015)

yes we had a caravan and had the best time with the little ones, also had an old 60's VW combi pre-kids that took us all over Europe. We want the same type of holiday just a little more space and comfort than the VW!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/userfiles/file/MMM%20historic%20road%20tests/Auto-Sleeper%20Inca%20EK%20on%20MWB%202.8HDi%20Peugeot%20Boxer%20.pdf

It'll be cosy but as we motorhomed in a few 6m vans with young children and a dog, it will be fun. Watch the payload. It should be enough unless the previous owner have gone to town with accessories. You might find that taking bikes will overload it unless you compromise with other items. Check the seatbelts are suitable for your young children - they are often not on the older models.

Also check the bed above the cab to ensure there is enough headroom. We preferred 5 berths with the kids because they had fights, talked all night, occasionally didn't feel well. This meant sometimes separating them at bed time. There is also a risk with two young children in the same bed that one will wet the bed.

Search the internet and you will find enough guidance of what to look for when buying a motorhome. Damp and loading margin are two of the biggest issues to think about. If your searches draw a blank, visit the Out&About Live website [motorhome section] which contains numerous guides for first timers.

Do some research into maintaining motorhomes because whilst the dream of getting up and exploring new horizons is very attractive, motorhomes have to be maintained. It's easy to see the attraction of motorhoming, but make sure you can cope with the reality.

I'd try looking for a 5 berth about 6.5m long as it will give you that extra space. Downside will be the loading margin will decrease. Not some much a problem if your licence entitles you to drive a vehicle over 3,500kg.

Auto sleepers tend to be reliable and reasonably well built although they are not renown for building family friendly motorhomes.

If you want any other recommendations, the give us a clue about budget, driving licence entitlement, and whether size is an issue. And good luck, you will find a suitable van and if the lifestyle s for you, have many years of great holidays.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

cabby said:


> Buying your first van is a very big step. I would suggest that you wonder around a few dealers and look at the different layouts.Also I recommend hiring a motorhome for a week and make lists of what was good and what was not.
> One weeks rental is expensive, however it could save you thousands.
> 
> Have you ever had a caravan to see if you like this type of holiday.
> ...


I second that. I just bought my first and went to a MH expo first; it really shaped my opinion.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Excellent advice from brock,
You could use your caravan knowledge to your advantage, you will understand that layout is important.
However all that you need has to be loaded on board and no car to put stuff in if short of room.
So go as big as you can with at least a separate bed for each person.
Do ask us about any model you find and about the service a dealer is renown for.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your going for a coach built is there any reason for going for a small one? You can never have enough space and storage so go large. Width, height and MPG will be similar of you have a 6m or 7.5 metre and that extra metre and a half makes a lot of difference.

As said, see loads. Layout and payload is key.

EDIT: Joining here as a full member will be your best and cheapest investment as regards motorhoming by a country mile.


----------



## waanawander (Dec 11, 2015)

thank you so ,much for your wonderful comments (especially Brock- comprehensive!). we know many years of motorhoming is ahead of us as loved our adventures as a young couple in our old VW, took my little sister around Europe - we know cozy!!!. Now we have kids of our own we want them to experience travelling about with us, the plan is to buy small to begin with (can park at home - add a standalone awning) and if we enjoy it to upgrade in a couple of years. I would love advise on make and model as it seems hit and miss with quality - we prefer the central dinette and sofa combo with bed above the cab. We want a camper that we can use all year round, our budget is up to £20,000 (I appreciate this isnt a lot in terms of buying a camper!). Any advise / experience appreciated.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

waanawander said:


> thank you so ,much for your wonderful comments (especially Brock- comprehensive!). we know many years of motorhoming is ahead of us as loved our adventures as a young couple in our old VW, took my little sister around Europe - we know cozy!!!. Now we have kids of our own we want them to experience travelling about with us, the plan is to buy small to begin with (can park at home - add a standalone awning) and if we enjoy it to upgrade in a couple of years. I would love advise on make and model as it seems hit and miss with quality - we prefer the central dinette and sofa combo with bed above the cab. We want a camper that we can use all year round, our budget is up to £20,000 (I appreciate this isnt a lot in terms of buying a camper!). Any advise / experience appreciated.


I have just picked up on the fact that you want a van for all year use.
Most UK made vans have underslung water tanks, therefore, I would recommend, you look for a good used German van as most if not all will at least have the fresh tank fitted internally, therefore no freezing of the water supply. Even if the grey water tank is underslung, you can leave the drain tap open and place a bucket under.
Maybe you could join as a full member for future advice, you won't be disappointed!.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

If I had £20,000 to spend, I'd go for a car and caravan combination. The car will be newer and safer. Towing isn't difficult. We started like that and moved to motorhoming when the eldest boy hit his teens.

Look at the Hymer 544, available as a coachbuilt with luton bed or as an A-class with a drop down bed in the cab.

We had an Arto like this:

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/used-motorhomes/niesmann-and-bischoff/arto/2002-niesmann-bischoff-arto-a-class-fiat-diesel-huntingdon-mfpa-2c929b9b50d2309f0150d293aee26a49/makemodel/make/niesmann-and-bischoff/model/arto?featuredListing=true

Our children didn't like being in the motorhome over the winter [dark nights in the van can test levels of patience] so we tended to do days out in November - February. Don't forget, what the kids want is important otherwise you might have miserable holidays! Our children liked to be on sites where they could befriend other kids [hence caravanning].

Swift, AutoTrail and Elddis are also worth a look because all offer something in your preferred layout. They are not winterised as a norm.

You have to bear in mind that you will be buying an old van with the vehicle standards of something from about 15 years ago. The driver won't find it much different to modern vehicles although driver aids will be minimal. There is unlikely to be a passenger air bag and you'll need to ensure the rear seatbelts are bolted to the chassis.


----------

